# Question On Night Time Rolling Shots



## TurboRabbit (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey guys, I wanna start doing Night time rolling shots. What would we need. (meaning equipment,) (camera setting). This is what I have done so far, but they are all in the day light. 












thank you guys in advance.. :thumbup:


----------



## Corbin Lane (Apr 10, 2009)

For starters, you'll need fast glass and a steady hand because the exposure will be longer. Just go out some night and try it. Try and go on a well lit road or highway and see where that gets you.


----------



## brettmc (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry i can't really help you on the night rolling shots, but I just wanted to say both of the above pics do a great job at capturing the moment and telling the "story" of a fast car.  Looking good!


----------



## JerryPH (Apr 11, 2009)

Fast glass alone will not do it.  You will need a camera that is clean at high ISO along with fast glass.  Moving objects are challenging and moving obects at NIGHT is aworld of challenge that very few cameras are able to meet.  If you say that your budget is $500... no chance.  If you say your budget is over $5000, it is VERY tight, but maybe doable to some extent.  D700 and an 85mm F/1.4 or the 30mm F/1.4G would be a good combo.  I am not even sure they could do what you want, but there is pretty much no other camera/lens combination out there that could do better.


----------



## Corbin Lane (Apr 11, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> *Fast glass alone will not do it.*  You will need a camera that is clean at high ISO along with fast glass.  Moving objects are challenging and moving obects at NIGHT is aworld of challenge that very few cameras are able to meet.  If you say that your budget is $500... no chance.  If you say your budget is over $5000, it is VERY tight, but maybe doable to some extent.  D700 and an 85mm F/1.4 or the 30mm F/1.4G would be a good combo.  I am not even sure they could do what you want, but there is pretty much no other camera/lens combination out there that could do better.


True. Thanks for correcting me. Fast glass is just a good starter because you can get a 50mm prime (canon) for under 500 and it works well.


----------



## Katier (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd say it depends on a number of factors.

I'd be looking to do it with a pickup truck matching the speed of the target vehicle. Strapped into the back of the truck with a tripod mounted camera film and lens speed would become less of an issue. I'd also look to add some light to the vehicle either with a strobe or a fixed light. 

I havn't a clue if that would work, but that's where I'd look at starting such a shot.

For what it's worth I'd probably NOT do it digitally either. As the camera would be mounted on the 'chase' vehicle I could improvise a system using a Large format camera. The idea being to do dry runs with the ground glass screen to check composition then do it live with a sports finder ( such an arrangement as found on a Speed Graphic ). 

Failing that I'd tether it or another option is a live view camera. Basically anything to stop me having to squint through a view finder.


----------



## KmH (Apr 11, 2009)

JerryPH said:


> Fast glass alone will not do it. You will need a camera that is clean at high ISO along with fast glass. Moving objects are challenging and moving obects at NIGHT is aworld of challenge that very few cameras are able to meet. If you say that your budget is $500... no chance. If you say your budget is over $5000, it is VERY tight, but maybe doable to some extent. D700 and an 85mm F/1.4 or the 30mm F/1.4G would be a good combo. I am not even sure they could do what you want, but there is pretty much no other camera/lens combination out there that could do better.


Would a D3 work better than a D700 were cost not an object?


----------



## TurboRabbit (Apr 12, 2009)

wow guys!! seriously thank u.  

Sometime this week im going to be doing a photo shoot with my car since im getting some nice upgrades done. So i figured I try it then. I will deff post up the pics. 

thank you everyone for your help, please dont stop giving me your inputs!


----------

